# disabled commands in coreldraw x4



## imeyehey (Nov 24, 2008)

i am using coreldraw x4. someone must have tampered with the settings. some commands in the tool bar are grayed out and are disabled. the copy,cut,save, saveas and most in the file menu are not working as they should.
pls help. i may revert to the previous version as i did the last time.
thanks in advance.


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

this sounds like folders have been moved or deleted. i would recommend uninstalling and reinstalling the program.


----------



## imeyehey (Nov 24, 2008)

i did that and that didnt help.the buttons are disabled so are the menu commands.i wont be able to save, export, cut or copy...
any other solution please...


----------

